# Chilean Grapes and Juice



## Philly (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi All
I am New to this forum
and wanted you share with you the Supplier I use to get my grapes!

I Received an Email From Collinwood Grape and Juice Co, Cleveland, Ohio

And I just ordered my grapes from Collinwood Grape, the owners told me they were in Chile in March, , they told me about the quality of the grapes. They will have grapes from several locations in Chile, Curico, Colchagua, Apalta (within Colchagua) high elevation area. I will be purchasing Merlot, Malbec, and Carmenere. The Merlot is coming now and then the Malbec in a couple of weeks and the Carmenere in about a month or so. They bring in grapes at optimum stage of ripeness.

I drive in from Pittsburgh area with some friends that pick up their juice at the same time. They have been really pleased with the juice quality. I also have the guys at Collinwood do my testing for PH and TA., right there , Very Easy! 
We usually go up on a Saturday, most Saturdays during the spring and fall they have cookouts for their customers, its really cool at those cookouts to be able to talk with other home winemakers, A really Good Experience!

I will report back when I an done with the Chilean Grapes!
Really Excited to to this
Spring Wine!

thanks 
ciao
Philly


contact info for my Suppier
Carl Cocita
Collinwood Grape and Grape Juice Inc.
www.collinwoodgrape.com
email [email protected]
216 451 8697
cell 216 598 0504


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey, Philly, welcome to WMT.

I just have to know: Why is your user name Philly when you live near Pittsburgh?!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Philly, I am sure they have decent juice. There are plenty of other suppliers closer to you rather than going to Cleveland. Do you think their juice is really that much better?


----------



## Philly (Apr 24, 2015)

Dan 
Yes, I know Collinwood has Great quality!
I get my Cali Grapes there too!
And its also the Service and Experience Too!
Like I said Onsite Testing, The Cookouts , The talking with other Home winemakers
Over all it tough to beat all that , of course the Quality keeps my Crew and I going back.
If i can be of any help
let me know
thanks
Ciao
Philly


----------



## Philly (Apr 24, 2015)

Grazie Pauli
could always sign it Filippo!
ciao
Philly


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 24, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Hi Philly, I am sure they have decent juice. There are plenty of other suppliers closer to you rather than going to Cleveland. Do you think their juice is really that much better?



Dan,,,, and miss the chance to visit CLEVELAND????? Really tho, nothing wrong with a roadtrip,,,, each to their own end :


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2015)

Philly said:


> Grazie Pauli
> could always sign it Filippo!
> ciao
> Philly



Ah, I see! That nickname must get you some funny looks in the 'Burgh!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2015)

Philly said:


> Dan
> Yes, I know Collinwood has Great quality!
> I get my Cali Grapes there too!
> And its also the Service and Experience Too!
> ...


You say your crew. Are you a winery? I love going to Cleveland as there are so many cool places. Check out the west side market sometime. You mention being able to talk to other winemakers. There is a great group on winemakers on this forum from NW PA that occasionally get together. It is lots of fun talking to others that enjoy your passion.


----------



## tmmii (Apr 26, 2015)

Make sure you lock your car doors lol.


----------



## Philly (Apr 27, 2015)

Dan
No not a winery
About 8 of us make wine together , that's my crew
its done at my place!

Real cool you Winemakers up north Get together!

Take care
ciao
philly


----------

